# ECU Removal for 2.0T FSI how and where? for upgrade



## FuN:TuRBO (Sep 14, 2007)

as the title states.. i would like to send my ECU to APR as i live to damn far from any dealers and dont have the time. i looked around for a DIY but nothing.. im sure its out there.. can someone point me in the right direction for removing my ECU to send to APR.
thanks!


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: ECU Removal for 2.0T FSI how and where? for upgrade (FuN:TuRBO)*



FuN:TuRBO said:


> As the title states... I would like to send my ECU to APR as I live to damn far from any dealers and dont have the time. I looked around for a DIY, but nothing. I'm sure its out there. Can someone point me in the right direction for removing my ECU to send to APR?
> 
> Thanks!


0. If your wipers are like the ones on the A3, they move up or down slightly when they park after every time you use them to keep the rubber exercised. Turn them on/off until they park in the lower position. 

1. Remove the wipers. Carefully pop the circular covers off of each, and use a 13mm socket to remove the nuts. Use a fine-tip sharpie or a little paint on a toothpick to mark the position of the wiper arm and the threads, so you can put them back in the same position with less effort. Leave each nut on 1 or 2 turns of thread, and wiggle the base of the wiper arm until they pop loose from the splined shafts. This is the biggest PITA of the whole process.









2. With the wipers removed, peel the rubber gasket from the ridge at the base of the black plastic tray. See the corner of the tray where it goes past the hood hinge? You have to push 'in' on that so the tray 'bows' a little to get it past the hinge. On the A3 it's easier to do the left (driver's) side, then you can pivot the tray to get it out....









3. ...BUT - you can't just pull it out. You have to pop the washer jet assembiles first. They just pop out of the tray (up and out, press underneath) without disconnecting the hoses or heater plugs:








...then just lift it out and set it aside:









4. The ECU is behind this 'chastity belt'. The two bolts that hold it on are one-time use, and the heads are ripped off as they are installed. To get to the ECU you will need to use a Dremel to cut slots in the top of both of the bolts and use a large flat screwdriver to loosen them. To put things back to the appearance of being normal, you'll need two new bolts of that type. 









Disclaimer: I disclaim all knowledge of anything related to this. It never happened.


----------



## FuN:TuRBO (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks man!


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (FuN:TuRBO)*

i would guess that this would completely void your engine warranty, correct?


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (shortydub)*



shortydub said:


> I would guess that this would completely void your engine warranty, correct?


No. Removing your wipers and a plastic panel to take pictures doesn't void any warranty! 

If they see that the bolts are missing/modified, they'd ask 'WTF?', but if everything is put back to normal, then nobody would know. Having your ECU flashed 'on the bench' is no different from having it flashed through the diagnostic port; the software will not "completely void your engine warranty" unless they prove cause-and-effect.

If it's a concern, wait until the warranty's up before getting any performance software or parts.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_
No. Removing your wipers and a plastic panel to take pictures doesn't void any warranty!








If they see that the bolts are missing/modified, they'd ask 'WTF?', but if everything is put back to normal, then nobody would know. Having your ECU flashed 'on the bench' is no different from having it flashed through the diagnostic port; the software will not "completely void your engine warranty" unless they prove cause-and-effect.
If it's a concern, wait until the warranty's up before getting any performance software or parts.

Isn't there also some security glue on the ECU?
Dave


----------



## FuN:TuRBO (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Isn't there also some security glue on the ECU?
Dave

Security Glue? hah more obstacles


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (FuN:TuRBO)*

yea after the mk4 chip replacement surgery that went on.( i had upsolute) i think they were trying to make a point this time


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (crew219)*



crew219 said:


> Isn't there also some security glue on the ECU?
> Dave[


ON the ECU, no. Once the two one-time-use bolts are removed, the 'chastity belt' cover comes right off. The ECU slides/snaps into a bracket that has two springy clips. Get the plug off, slide the unit out, that's all.

IN the ECU (e.g. if you were to open the case for some reason)... mmmm, you'd have to talk to someone who does that sort of thing


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_

IN the ECU (e.g. if you were to open the case for some reason)... mmmm, you'd have to talk to someone who does that sort of thing









I hate doing that http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------

